

Ask HN:What is wrong with html5? - dev12345

drag-n-drop,DRM,DB,attributes without value...
======
MattBearman
Attributes with out values are great, how is 'disabled="disabled"' better than
just 'disabled'?

------
mschuster91
I don't see anything wrong in drag'n'drop and attributes without values... but
IndexedDB and DRM are indeed stuff I see as "there is something badly wrong"

~~~
daliusd
What's wrong with IndexedDB?

~~~
mschuster91
You can't even do result-set limiting with IDB (see e.g.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19714782/indexeddb-how-
to...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19714782/indexeddb-how-to-sort-
using-composite-indexes/19720246?iemail=1&noredirect=19)).

As soon as you want to do more processing on your data than just looking it up
from the storage, you have to do it in client-side code. That just plain
sucks.

------
daliusd
I have not looked into DRM deeply but what's wrong with everything else you
have listed in your opinion?

------
malandrew
1-to-1 relationship between the window object and the document object. It's
not something wrong HTML5 per se, but HTML in general. We should instead be
permitted many documents to one window object, and have a scene-graph based
windowing system for managing the documents.

~~~
malandrew
To the person who downvoted this, care to explain why? I would expect Alan Kay
to agree with this.

The 1-to-1 relationship is the reason we have "div hell".

